
Ahead of iOS 11, a 'Files' app entry from Apple appears on the App Store - danirod
https://twitter.com/stroughtonsmith/status/871602652320280576
======
qubex
If this turns out to be a genuine way of (mediated) access to the local
filesystem and not just some rebranded iCloud app, what will be truly
remarkable is why it took them so long to come around to such an obvious
conclusion.

